# 2005.0 Release mirror mit installcds?...

## vdracula

Sind das die fertigen teile?

http://mirror.uni-c.dk/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/installcd/

----------

## hoschi

ist anzunehmen, die cds für alle vorbesteller des shops sind schon unterwegs  :Smile: 

montag müsste meine da sein, vorher sollte es aber auch kein offizieles release übers internet geben

----------

## vdracula

Es ist mit 18-Mar-2005 20:21 datiert.

----------

## Hotstuff

 *vdracula wrote:*   

> Es ist mit 18-Mar-2005 20:21 datiert.

 

Was soll das heissen?

Gruss Dave

----------

## vdracula

die 2005.0 stages sind auch da, im stages ordner....

----------

## vdracula

Es ist das 2005.0 Release, endlich  :Smile: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe es auch schon auf der CD  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## ian!

 *vdracula wrote:*   

> Sind das die fertigen teile?
> 
> http://mirror.uni-c.dk/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/installcd/

 

Gnaa. Mir hört ja mal wieder keiner zu.  :Twisted Evil: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2208205.html#2208205

----------

## psyqil

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Gnaa. Mir hört ja mal wieder keiner zu.  

 Doch, doch! Bei 'nem Freund hab' ich's schon vor Tagen installiert.

Wie kommts eigentlich, das Du jetzt Bodhisattva bist und ich keinen Forenpost finde, der darauf eingeht? Naja, danke für alles jedenfalls!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Wie kommts eigentlich, das Du jetzt Bodhisattva bist und ich keinen Forenpost finde, der darauf eingeht?

 

Och. Es gibt da schon einen, nur siehst du den nicht.  :Wink: 

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Naja, danke für alles jedenfalls! 

 

Bitte sehr.

----------

## Sn@ke

und ich hab gestern 2004.3 draufgemacht...

wo isn der unterschied? (hab mal gehört, die neue gentoo-version soll nen installer mit gui haben)

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

das macht keinen Unterschied, wenn du 2004.3 installiert hast, wird dein System automatisch auf 2005.0 "geupgradet" (eigentlich wird nur ein einziger Symlink geändert). Und den GUI-Installer gibt's bei 2005.0 IIRC noch nicht, und selbst wenn ist die Konsoleninstallation immer noch die Methode, die die meisten bevorzugen werden.

2005.0 (die LiveCD) verwendet jetzt doch udev standardmäßig und das Profil hat unicode als USE-Flag dabei, oder?

ChrisM

----------

## ConiKost

Also die AMD64 Minimal CD für 2005.0 ist bei mir nicht bootbar ... vom Mirror.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> und ich hab gestern 2004.3 draufgemacht...
> 
> wo isn der unterschied? (hab mal gehört, die neue gentoo-version soll nen installer mit gui haben)

 

einen anderen Bootsplash? Die genrelle Unterschiede sind meistens: neu(e)(ste) glibc, neu(es)(stes) portage, neu(er)(ster) kernel und das profile ist immer neu. Ansonsten bleibt alles wie es ist, und diese CD braucht man nicht, wenn man eine frühere LiveCD hat. Ein emerge --sync und emerge -uvD world macht genau dasselbe.

Diese LiveCd (die vom Link) hat noch keinen GUI Installer, ich glaube, den gibt's erst im richtigen Release.

----------

## Earthwings

Die LiveCD im Link dürfte schon die endgültige sein, nen grafischen Installer gibts aber nicht.

Edit: Um ian! die Arbeit zu ersparen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2227377.html#2227377  :Razz: 

----------

## Sn@ke

btw: wo kann man solche cd's denn bestellen und was kosten sie? (hab die letzte auch einfach runtergeladen, nur aus neugier)

@pablo

ich hab jetzt mit der 2004.3er version gentoo installiert (zumindest bis zum grub), aber meine gentoo version müsste doch jetzt dennoch aktuell sein, oder?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> btw: wo kann man solche cd's denn bestellen und was kosten sie? (hab die letzte auch einfach runtergeladen, nur aus neugier)
> 
> 

 

http://store.gentoo.org/

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> @pablo
> 
> ich hab jetzt mit der 2004.3er version gentoo installiert (zumindest bis zum grub), aber meine gentoo version müsste doch jetzt dennoch aktuell sein, oder?

 

ja, wenn du immer emerge --sync und emerge world machst, ja. Ich hab bisher di Erfahrung gemacht, dass portage entweder selber das Profile Symlink selber ändert oder weist darauf hin, dass man es tun soll, wenn ein neues Profile default wird. Deshalb ist in meinen Augen die neusten LivdCDs unbrauchbar, wenn man schon eine hat.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

naja, die neuen LiveCDs sind insofern natürlich nicht unbrauchbar, weil neue Treiber drauf sind. Mit der 2004.3 LiveCD konntest du z.B. eine Installation bei meinem Bruder vergessen, weil weder der S-ATA-Controller, noch die Soundkarte (onboard), noch der Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet-Adapter erkannt wurde, vielleicht ist das ja jetzt besser geworden.  :Smile: 

Außerdem sind natürlich neue Binaries für Stage 3 und ein neuer Portage Tree Snapshot auf der CD drauf, das hilft, Traffic zu sparen. Die Zusatztools (links, irssi usw.) werden wohl auch auf den neusten Stand gebracht worden sein.

Für jemand der schon installiert hat, sind die neuen LiveCDs natürlich uninteressant und das Profil wird automatisch geupdatet (oder man wird darauf hingewiesen, dass man den Symlink ändern soll).

ChrisM

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja, die neuen LiveCDs sind insofern natürlich nicht unbrauchbar, weil neue Treiber drauf sind. Mit der 2004.3 LiveCD konntest du z.B. eine Installation bei meinem Bruder vergessen, weil weder der S-ATA-Controller, noch die Soundkarte (onboard), noch der Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet-Adapter erkannt wurde, vielleicht ist das ja jetzt besser geworden. 
> 
> 

 

da hast du Recht. Sagen wir mal so: wenn man bereits eine alte für sich 100% lauffähige LiveCD hat, ist die neue uninteressant  :Smile: 

----------

